
No, Flappy Bird developer didn't give up on $50,000 a day - ColinWright
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57618722-93/no-flappy-bird-developer-didnt-give-up-on-$50000-a-day/
======
lazyjones
All other interesting events surrounding this game aside, I believe this
displays well how pointless online and in-app advertising has become. Who are
the poor advertisers paying millions for ads that are most certainly ignored
because users are busy playing a game that needs their full attention?

~~~
jaredsohn
Sometimes I'll notice the ad because it hides the top pipe that I strangely
think is free space.

